# New Tire Keeps Blowing Off of Rim



## mastakilla (May 30, 2007)

New one for me.

Brand new tire Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick II Tire 700X23. Mounted it on my Ultegra tubeless rear wheel (I am using tubes, but the wheelset is the shimano "tubeless road"). It was really hard to get on. Aired up to 110 psi, loud crack and the tire blew off the rim at a portion and flatted the tube. 

Hmm...never had that happen before. So I put a new tube in, air it up to 100 psi and all is good...Bout an hour later I am laying on the couch reading a book and another gun shot goes off...same damn thing happened again:mad2: So I took the tire off and put the old one back one.

Anyone ever heard of such of thing before? First time for me, I guess the tire is no good, but seems very strange.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Next time you inflate, do these things -

1. Inflate the tube by mouth before inserting into tire (this lessens the chance of tube getting trapped under the bead).
2. Put very little pressure in the tube and push the bead away from the rim, all the way around and on both sides and check that no tube is visible under the bead.
3. Inflate to about 40psi.
4. Check that the mold line(s) on the tire sidewall are concentric with the rim all the way around and on both sides. If it's not concentric, roll tire sideways with thumbs and get it into place.
5. Inflate to 100psi. Put wheel in garden shed or -
6. Insert ear plugs. 

*Edit* - everything goes much easier if the tube is talcum powdered before use. I use a plastic grocery bag - squirt in a little talc, drop the unrolled tube in, clamp bag neck shut, shake bag once, remove tube, shake, inflate by mouth and install or roll and place in under-seat bag (tube inside an old sock!!)


----------



## grpweld (Jul 9, 2012)

I had an experience where the bead was damaged & would not stay on the rim & it was a 2bless rim as well. I didn't know that a pinched or punctured tube could cause a tire to blow off (nube over sight) I apologize for giving miss leading info!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

grpweld said:


> He's not pinch flatting! the bead has been damaged & is blowing off the rim!!


Where did I even *hint* at pinch flatting? Everything I mentioned was to do with a cause of a tire blowing off a rim.


----------



## dmaciel (Oct 10, 2012)

You might have a defective tire...I had that happen once. Would blow off the rim for no reason..it turned out to be a defective tire bead that wasn't holding to the rim.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

grpweld said:


> He's not pinch flatting! the bead has been damaged & is blowing off the rim!!


holy sh*t...calm down. how do you know for certain the tire is damaged? you haven't seen it, so there is no way you can say this. the much more likely reason is that the OP is screwing up the install like Mike said. if it was a damaged tire the 'bang' would probably happen right away, not an hour later as it did the second time.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

mastakilla said:


> Anyone ever heard of such of thing before? First time for me, I guess the tire is no good, but seems very strange.


Yes, of course I've heard of it before, first hand. It's almost certain that you got some of the tube pinched between the tire bead and the rim. The chances of doing that increase when putting on the tire is hard so that may be why you never f'ed it up before but did twice with the tubeless rims.
It's a common mistake and can happen with any rims, tires and tubes so I'd chalk it up to user error and not worry about your tire. Any other problem, I think, would not cause a gun shot sound.


----------



## mastakilla (May 30, 2007)

Yes, it seems it was user error. I re did it a third time and was very careful to make sure there was no pinching and no problems now. Been cycling for years and never had or heard of this issue before. Live and learn. Thanks.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I ruined 2 latex tubes trying to mount some new Vittoria's doing the same thing. Tightest tires ever.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

grpweld said:


> He's not pinch flatting! the bead has been damaged & is blowing off the rim!!


Can't wait for your next post!:thumbsup:


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

I vote installation error.

If you're having difficulty mounting the tire, you're probably not paying attention to the tube once the tire is finally on. After you mount the tire, you have to go around the entire rim to make sure the tube isn't sticking out under the bead anywhere.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

T K said:


> I ruined 2 latex tubes trying to mount some new Vittoria's doing the same thing. Tightest tires ever.


Really? I love Vittorias precisely because they pretty much fall on and off compared to Conti and Michelin. 

Of course, if you are pinching the tubes (either in at the rim or in the bed) they'll be tougher to install.

Mike's advice is solid. a puff of air to make a tube round but no real pressure gets it out of the way of the beads, either as they sit in the rim beds, or as they tuck into the spoke beds to allow the bead on the other side of the wheel to slide over. It's trying to install a 'flat' tube that gives the pinches, folds, and tucks that cause most of these troubles.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

danl1 said:


> Really? I love Vittorias precisely because they pretty much fall on and off compared to Conti and Michelin.


I have Vittorias, Contis and Michelins on 3 bikes and *all* of them go off & on without a hint of a tire lever.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I mount just like Mike T. 
I had a new set of Evo Cx's on a set of Williams 30's. I needed a crowbar and a blowtorch to get those things on. I finally had to mount them with no tubes and let them set overnight. Took them off and remounted after the stretching. Much better.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

T K said:


> I mount just like Mike T.
> I had a new set of Evo Cx's on a set of Williams 30's. I needed a crowbar and a blowtorch to get those things on. I finally had to mount them with no tubes and let them set overnight. Took them off and remounted after the stretching. Much better.


i'll agree w/ Mike & dan...vittoria are about the easiest tires to mount ever.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> i'll agree w/ Mike & dan...vittoria are about the easiest tires to mount ever.


Definately not the set I had. But let me ask this. Can tires shrink a bit? They were in a hot garage for a couple months before I installed them. I've installed a lot of tires and nothing has ever been close to this tight. Also, are different rims not different circumference? I've had tires be easier on one wheel and not so much on another.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Do you coat your tubes in talcum powder? I always do that before installing to let them slide a bit and lessen the risk of pinching.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

SauronHimself said:


> Do you coat your tubes in talcum powder? I always do that before installing to let them slide a bit and lessen the risk of pinching.


I do and I forgot to put that in my post above. Yes I think it helps them to slip & slide better. I think the initial partial inflation stage helps more than anything though.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

T K said:


> Definately not the set I had. But let me ask this. Can tires shrink a bit? They were in a hot garage for a couple months before I installed them. I've installed a lot of tires and nothing has ever been close to this tight. Also, are different rims not different circumference? I've had tires be easier on one wheel and not so much on another.


could be the shape of the interior part of the rim, or the thickness of the rim tape. i suppose if tires can stretch they can shrink back down too.


----------



## grpweld (Jul 9, 2012)

T K said:


> Can't wait for your next post!:thumbsup:


I had an experience where the bead was damaged & would not stay on the rim & it was a 2bless rim as well. I didn't know that a pinched or punctured tube could cause a tire to blow off (nuube over sight) I apologize for giving miss leading info!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

grpweld said:


> I had an experience where the bead was damaged & would not stay on the rim & it was a 2bless rim as well. I didn't know that a pinched or punctured tube could cause a tire to blow off (nuube over sight) I apologize for giving miss leading info!


Good for you for comming back. There are a lot of people on here that know more than most of us ever will. I have learned a lot from these guys. Mike T is one of them.
I just gave you some rep for being a stand up guy. I see you are green again, that's my good deed for the day. Enjoy!


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

This has happened to me , just once, a long time ago. Tire would blow off, after 2 to 3 hours. This happened 3 times, so I assumed that it had a defective bead. Tire went on pretty easy...a little too easy, so I pitched it.
Never had this problem again.
.
.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I have to agree. Vittoria tires are a cinch to mount...though it could be because it's folding and not beaded like the Michelin's I used to own.


----------

